# How to stop a recording?



## andreah1

Is there a way to stop something from recording while it is in the process of recording? I have a show set up to record just in case I miss it but when I'm there, there is no need to record it. Everytime I go into my recordings then hit "delete" it says it can't because it is in the process of recording. I asked Dish about it and they said to move the channel up or down but that does nothing but move the channel up or down while it's recording...I want to STOP recording. Any way?


----------



## SaltiDawg

andreah1 said:


> Is there a way to stop something from recording while it is in the process of recording? I have a show set up to record just in case I miss it but when I'm there, there is no need to record it. Everytime I go into my recordings then hit "delete" it says it can't because it is in the process of recording. I asked Dish about it and they said to move the channel up or down but that does nothing but move the channel up or down while it's recording...I want to STOP recording. Any way?


What a straight man you are. lol

Push the button with the white square in it. It is labeled, *STOP*. 

(Yes, you'll be prompted to confirm the STOP order. )


----------



## andreah1

LOL, I may be challenged, but not THAT challenged. I have pressed the stop button, it won't stop.


----------



## CABill

Are you using a Duo DVR in Dual mode? In Dual mode the Stop button on the remote only works on the remote matching the TV1/TV2 where it is recording. Here, Record Plus defaults recordings to TV2 and I need to use a TV2 remote for the Stop button. A left field way to stop it with TV1 remote is Menu-6-1-1, cursor over to the Tuner column and change TV1 to use the opposite tuner from whatever is shown. You get prompted about disrupting TV2, but if you say Yes, it stops the recording.


----------



## andreah1

THANK you, I'll give that a whirl, makes sense! Yes, we are using dual. Gotta say, dtv was alot easier when it comes to dvr "stuff"! Oh well! Live and learn.


----------



## SaltiDawg

andreah1 said:


> LOL, I may be challenged, but not THAT challenged. I have pressed the stop button, it won't stop.


Doh. As CABill pointed out, you have to use the correct remote... but the STOP button is the button to use to *stop* a recording in progress.


----------



## andreah1

Stop button didn't work with EITHER remote.


----------



## SaltiDawg

andreah1 said:


> Stop button didn't work with EITHER remote.


Do the buttons on both remotes otherwise control their respective tuners?


----------



## andreah1

Yes. It's only trying to stop a recording that there is a problem, whether I'm recording one or two programs at once. Can't stop them. Either nothing at all happens or a message comes up "recording, can't stop progress", not in those exact words though...


----------



## SaltiDawg

andreah1 said:


> Yes. It's only trying to stop a recording that there is a problem, whether I'm recording one or two programs at once. Can't stop them. Either nothing at all happens or a message comes up "recording, can't stop progress", not in those exact words though...


If you are watching the recording in progress on a delayed basis (Not in real time.) and you press stop you will get a message essentially asking you if you want to stop the recording.

All of that said, if you are watching a recording in progress on a real-time basis, pressing STOP will stop the recording after asking you to confirm that option. If it is not doing that, then either the STB or the remote*s* are FUBAR.

I still suspect cockpit error. 

If you are watching a live show that is not being recorded, what happens when you push STOP?

You're in Duel Mode so it goes without saying that we are talking about the specific remote that controls the TV that you are viewing. (Thanks CABill.


----------



## janeslogin

I see this occasionally. If I am viewing on #2 and it is recording on #1 I cannot stop the recording unless I get the #1 remote, start play then stop and delete. I'm thinking that if you go to the other receiver and start play then the up/down channel error might give an option to discontinue recording.

It is easier to let the recording just finish and then delete with either remote but I understand we all have our viewing modes we prefer.


----------



## andreah1

No, not watching delayed time. Watching in real time. When I press stop it asks if I would like to stop recording, I say yes and it says can't stop recording in progress. Then try going into the recordings and deleting from there and get the same message.


----------



## SaltiDawg

janeslogin said:


> I see this occasionally. If I am viewing on #2 and it is recording on #1 I cannot stop the recording unless I get the #1 remote, start play then stop and delete. ...


In Dual Mode this is the heart and soul of the control scheme. The TV2 viewer can not mess with the TV1's viewing and the TV1 viewer can not mess with the TV2's viewing. In fact to switch to Single Mode you must go to the STB.

For the OP, again what happens if you push the STOP button when a recording is *not* in progress?


----------



## SaltiDawg

andreah1 said:


> ... I asked Dish about it and they said to move the channel up or down but that does nothing but move the channel up or down while it's recording... ...


just a minute. You said you were in Dual Mode. (" Yes, we are using dual. ") In Dual Mode if you are watching something being recorded and attempt to change the channel you will be prompted to either stop the recording or cancel the channel change. In Single Mode if you do the same thing *and also* the other tuner is available, you will see the channel change to your new choice.

I have asked you a couple of times what do you see if you push the STOP button while watching a live show in real-time.

Let me again ask you to do so and tell us if it says Single Mode or Dual Mode in the upper left corner.

Do you understand what the difference is between Single and Dual Mode?


----------



## bnborg

Go to "My Recordings" and select the recording in progress.

But instead of selecting "View" or "Start Over", select "Stop Rec.".


----------



## CABill

bnborg said:


> Go to "My Recordings" and select the recording in progress.
> 
> But instead of selecting "View" or "Start Over", select "Stop Rec.".


Have you ever tried that in Dual mode? For example, I turned on TV1 and pushed Record on the TV1 remote, but checked the box TV2 to record L & O to TV2. This totally disrupts whatever someone might have been watching live in the bedroom on TV2, and using the TV1 remote there ISN'T a Stop Rec button when I select the recording from the list. Just Start and Delete. If I pick Start, play a bit and Pause, I can go back to the list and get a Start Over, but no Stop Rec choice. Now that TV1 is PLAYING that recording, I can go to TV2 and use its remote to Stop the current recording, but can't Delete it because it is in use being played back on TV1.

Likewise, if I use TV1 remote and FF the in progress recording, it displays Live Mode when it catches up. If I then press the Stop button, I get the dialog shown when you stop most recordings - I'm not prompted about Stopping the recording in progress. Same for a channel change on TV1 during playback of the TV2 recording (or simply watching the same channel live that TV2 is recording). There is no prompt about stopping TV2's recording from "normal stuff" with TV1's remote.

99% of the time I'd agree with SaltiDawg's

You're in Duel Mode so it goes without saying that we are talking about the specific remote that controls the TV that you are viewing.

BUT, some statements are correct only as long as the TV that you are viewing is the same as the TV that is making the recording and they are both the same as the remote being used. Just hitting Stop with the TV2 remote while watching TV1 doesn't stop the recording - unless you blindly cursor left and then Select.

Sometimes, the easiest thing to do is get up from the sofa and push Mode to get to Single and the TV1 remote can control the recording as expected. Switching between Single and Dual can have unexpected consequences though.

It just isn't at all easy to describe all of the possible behavior of the Duo in Dual mode, or the differences seen when watching TV1 and TV2 in Dual. Menus may display different things. Throw in Record Plus disabled and you have another set of rules.


----------



## SaltiDawg

CABill said:


> ...
> 
> You're in Duel Mode so it goes without saying that we are talking about the specific remote that controls the TV that you are viewing.
> ...


I don't think she is in Dual Mode.


----------



## andreah1

Ok, first, when pressing the stop button I get the title bar and it's in dual mode. I've never switched out of dual. 
The recording I'm talking about now is set to go record on tv2 and we are watching it on tv2 and want to stop it, it won't let me. We've tried it with different things recording, some set for tv1 and some for tv2 and tried with both remotes, both tv's. I'm starting to get confused about the whole thing and pretty much give up.


----------



## SaltiDawg

andreah1 said:


> Ok, first, when pressing the stop button I get the title bar and it's in dual mode. I've never switched out of dual.
> The recording I'm talking about now is set to go record on tv2 and we are watching it on tv2 and want to stop it, it won't let me ... ....


Did you create it while on TV1?


----------



## SaltiDawg

andreah1 said:


> ... I'm starting to get confused about the whole thing and pretty much give up.


Me too. I give up.


----------



## andreah1

No, it was set up on tv2


----------



## andreah1

Ok, I just tried recording something, it's set to record on tv2 and I'm at tv2 with the corresponding remote. I went into my recordings and chose it, then chose delete, the exact message that comes up is This event is currently in use and cannot be deleted at this time. Please try again later.


----------



## andreah1

And by the way, I DID get it to stop recording by using what Bill said much earlier, I did menu 6 1 3 (not 6 1 1, as that's point dish) and it said "this will disrupt the recording", I answered ok and it stopped the recording. So guess that's the only way I can stop recording. Nuts.


----------



## RWar24

You can also just delete the timer while it's recording and that will stop it.


----------



## SaltiDawg

RWar24 said:


> You can also just delete the timer while it's recording and that will stop it.


Now why didn't we think of that? lol


----------



## TulsaOK

That's a bit of overkill isn't it?


----------



## TulsaOK

andreah1 said:


> Ok, I just tried recording something, it's set to record on tv2 and I'm at tv2 with the corresponding remote. I went into my recordings and chose it, then chose delete, the exact message that comes up is This event is currently in use and cannot be deleted at this time. Please try again later.


Did you try the suggestion from post #15?
A lot of this isn't making any sense.


----------



## andreah1

Actually that does not work, that's what brought me here to find answers. Apparently they don't want to make your life easy.


----------



## GrumpyBear

andreah1 said:


> Actually that does not work, that's what brought me here to find answers. Apparently they don't want to make your life easy.


Strangest thing I have heard of. Wish I used Dual mode on either of my 722(k). I have had a 622 and currently 2 722k's, only use single mode, and this is never a problem. Something strange with your system, hard to help remotely.


----------



## andreah1

I have 722k's, does it on the two I have. I've pretty much given up. Will wait patiently for my contract to end and go back to where I was.


----------



## tlouwhite

Yeah, go to the timer for the event and delete it... I figured that out a couple months ago... forgot what I did to my frustration over the past month or so, and just last night figured it out again.


----------



## andreah1

I've tried that won't delete while it's recording. And I don't want to completely delete the timer, just the recording at that particular time...


----------



## GrumpyBear

andreah1 said:


> I've tried that won't delete while it's recording. And I don't want to completely delete the timer, just the recording at that particular time...


I don't think in 4 years, I have ever heard of anybody having this issue.


----------



## andreah1

Leave it to me!!! I've tried everything that has been suggested and nothing works except to go into the menu and setup and then it tells me the recording will be disrupted and stops it. Just seems so strange to me. I wish I could figure out what's wrong with what I'm doing! It's pretty simple but keep getting messages...can't stop a recording in progress, etc.


----------



## tcatdbs

I've had that problem many times. I go to delete timer, then I can stop it and delete what was recorded, then reset the timer. A bit of a pain, but only way I found to stop a recording. Reason I want to do this (quite often) is if I am recording 2 shows and decide I'd rather record a different 2nd show, so I want to stop a particular show (may be TV1, may be TV2)... you'd think you could put it on the show you want to stop and hit "STOP"... no way.


----------



## andreah1

Yes, that's pretty much exactly what I'm trying to do. So glad that I'm not the only one with the problem, was starting to think I was the whole cause even after trying everything!


----------



## SaltiDawg

andreah1 said:


> I have 722k's, does it on the two I have. I've pretty much given up. Will wait patiently for my contract to end and go back to where I was.


You claim to have identical problems on both of your 722*k*'s. Others have patiently explained to you that what you are seeing is not normal or typical. Why would you wait until your contract comes to an end? Get on the phone and explain exactly what you are seeing. If the Rep says that the behavior, thank him and call a second time. If you have defective receivers, Dish needs to replace them. Period.

To sit back and accept improper behavior on the part of your rented gear. If you don't follow up it's your own darn fault - not Dish's.


----------



## TulsaOK

For this to happen on a 722k is weird. For this to happen on both 722k's something isn't passing the smell test.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Kent Taylor said:


> For this to happen on a 722k is weird. For this to happen on both 722k's something isn't passing the smell test.


I agree completely. Why the OP would suggest that he/she will simply live with it is also strange. :grin:


----------



## scooper

I don't see what his beef is with just watching it and deleting the recording if he has already seen it (i.e. live).


----------



## SaltiDawg

scooper said:


> I don't see what his beef is with just watching it and deleting the recording if he has already seen it (i.e. live).


I think the point is that what is being reported to occur on *two* receivers is not correct operations. I still think she is in Single Mode.


----------



## Jim5506

What happens if you use the TV2 remote to try to change channels while recording?

It should warn you that it will stop the recording if you change channels.


----------

